
Hey Carmakers: Please Stop Bullshitting About Self-Driving Cars - ourmandave
http://www.thedrive.com/opinion/12889/hey-carmakers-please-stop-bullshitting-about-self-driving-cars
======
justaaron
I completely fail to comprehend the tech worlds recent obsession with self-
driving automobiles.

Do you realize that the consumers are not asking for this feature, by and
large?

Let's focus on rolling out electric automobiles while our planet can still
sustain biological life, can we please?

~~~
mtgx
They like the distraction so they don't have to do actual future-proof
improvements, like going all-electric with their cars. They'd much rather buy
a component from Nvidia and claim their car now has a self-driving mode, than
transition all future cars to being electric. That's why you also see them
talk much more about the self-driving aspect.

~~~
Gibbon1
What's not really mentioned so much. The real application is collision
avoidance. There is the potential to reduce property damage, injury, and death
substantially. The internet says the average annual insurance cost per driver
is $900 a year. So over twenty years, $18000.

If a $3000 self-driving but really actually collision avoidance system can
save you 2/3 on insurance then you win, saving $18000 - ($6000 + $3000) -->
$9000/20 years total or $450 a year ($37/mo)

If you don't think those numbers are meaningful, multiply by 17 million cars
sold per year and 218 million licensed drivers in the united states.

